# Help me to understand someone else's idiosyncrasies........



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I am taking an adult learning course. We're a class of 10. There's one woman who consistently wears a baseball cap and sunglasses throughout the class. As you can tell, I am not completely comfortable with that.

Perhaps some of you can enlighten me as to some legitimate reasons there is a need to wear sunglasses indoors. I don't think she is blind as she has no cane, no working dog and she doesn't move about in a tentative manner.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am taking an adult learning course. We're a class of 10. There's one woman who consistently wears a baseball cap and sunglasses throughout the class. As you can tell, I am not completely comfortable with that.
> 
> Perhaps some of you can enlighten me as to some legitimate reasons there is a need to wear sunglasses indoors. I don't think she is blind as she has no cane, no working dog and she doesn't move about in a tentative manner.


Here's my guesses, in no particular order:

She's a celebrity going incognito.

She _thinks_ she's a celebrity going incognito.

She's got medical problems and wears a hat to hide her thinning hair and the glasses to hide the bags under her eyes.

She thinks she looks cute like that.

She's sensitive to fluorescent lights and wears the cap and glasses to keep the lights out of her eyes.

She's a shape shifting reptilian from the secret underground nazi base in Antarctica that hasn't mastered human style eyes and hair yet.

She's just getting off work in time to make it to class and doesn't have time to do hair and makeup.


----------



## Grapes (Oct 21, 2016)

or shes stoned.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Or drunk.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She doesn't need a 'legitimate' reason to wear a baseball cap and/or sunglasses indoors. They aren't illegal.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

It is obvious, she is wearing sunglasses so she can undress all the other students (and staff) with her eyes, all without being caught ...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> She doesn't need a 'legitimate' reason to wear a baseball cap and/or sunglasses indoors. They aren't illegal.


I didn't say that I was trying to put her in jail.

I am sure that you pick and choose your friends and while they are engaging in legal activity, you may still decide to move on.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you taking the course to learn or are you trying to make friends? Why does her behavior bother you?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Are you taking the course to learn or are you trying to make friends? Why does her behavior bother you?


I just don't like people covering their faces unnecessarily. this is why I am asking if there can possibly be necessary to do so.

I am taking the class for the subject matter not to make friends. So don't worry, I won't fail there.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> I just don't like people covering their faces unnecessarily. this is why I am asking if there can possibly be necessary to do so.
> 
> I am taking the class for the subject matter not to make friends. So don't worry, I won't fail there.


Some ideas:

Perhaps she is in an abusive relationship and wears the glasses all the time to hide the occasional bruised eyes.

Certain medical conditions and meds make a person very susceptible to skin cancer (Mrs. Blue for example) so a person has to cover up.

The frequency of fluorescent lights can induce headaches in many people. The glasses would help that. 

Medication-induced photosensitivity is an abnormal sensitiveness to natural or unnatural light as a result of a side effect from a prescribed medication. Antibiotics and anti-inflammatory drugs have been known to cause photosensitivity. When this happens, normal light conditions become overbearing and irritable, and can induce headaches, pain, and other symptoms. Wearing sunglasses can reduce the side effects of medication-induced photosensitivity by subduing the light that enters the eye.

Like photosensitivity, photophobia is an acute sensitivity to normal light conditions, only photophobia is not induced by medications. It is usually a symptom of another disease or infection. Patients that have photophobia typically experience moderate discomfort to severe pain in average light situations. Sunglasses ease the pain and discomfort caused by photophobia by lessening the amount of sunlight that reaches the eyes.

She is very shy and she needs to "hide" her eyes in order to overcome her social anxiety. 

She has damaged or deformed eyes and covers them up. She might have a glass eye in one eye and uses the glasses to hide it as she is uncomfortable.


----------



## MrNightly (Feb 6, 2017)

Why don't you just ask her, instead of asking a bunch of strangers online? 

"Hey, i was just curious, but why do you wear sunglasses inside?"

Then you wont have to wonder anymore. 

Tada. That's the power of questions


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

MrNightly said:


> Why don't you just ask her, instead of asking a bunch of strangers online?
> 
> "Hey, i was just curious, but why do you wear sunglasses inside?"
> 
> ...


Might also be considered rude since Ihave only known her through this class. 

In public, I do try to maintain a veneer of civility.

TADA!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Next time...tell me about the course (general topic) and is the class is at night or during the day? what is the age of the female, and can you tell me what else she is wearing?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Next time...tell me about the course (general topic) and is the class is at night or during the day? what is the age of the female, and can you tell me what else she is wearing?


French language class. during the day. age of classmate maybe late 30s early 40s. She is dressed very casually as we all are.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Lots of possibilities. 

She could have a disfigured eye that she wants to hide. 

She could be very light sensitive due to some medical condition.

She could be hiding injuries to her eyes and head. They could be from a random accident or from abuse

She could be stoned.

She could enjoy looking mysterious

She could have broken her only pair of non-sunglasses and is waiting for new ones.

I'm completely ssssure sssshe is not a ssssshape-sssshifting reptilian from a Nazi bassssse in Antarctica. How sssssilly Itssss completely ridiculousssssss. Just humanssssss here.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> French language class. during the day. age of classmate maybe late 30s early 40s. She is dressed very casually as we all are.


some general observations:

1. look at her outfit she general wear (depending again on weather and time of the year)...are her arms covered? does she expose as little skin as possible...perhaps she is of a religion where expose of skin and eyes and head...but to afraid to wear the traditional outfit. 

2. perhaps she is trying to not show a black eye....

3. As noted here hung over...not likely though

4. Is she an active participant in class discussion

5. is she suffering from exposure to the sun


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I just don't like people covering their faces unnecessarily.


I thought this comment and your title were ironically funny.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I thought this comment and your title were ironically funny.


I don't find it ironic at all. I don't complain that people use nicknames for their accounts, nor do I complain that not enough people have photos of themselves up.

In class, I am my real self, real name and my face is not covered.

But maybe I missed something here, perhaps you can tell me why you find it ironic.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I wear ball caps when I need more sun protection and/or the ease of not having to worry about what my hair looks like. Plenty of women wear ball caps indoors, day or night. That wouldn't even register as odd to me, honestly.

The sunglasses indoors is a little less common. As others have posited, though, there are a myriad of reasons why someone might. My SO routinely wears his sunglasses indoors if his usually sensitive light blue eyes are already tired and the overhead lighting or some source of glare is particularly bothersome. I once wore mine to class for several days while my eye healed from a busted blood vessel. Not only was my eye particularly sensitive, but the white being fully blood red was also attention-grabbing in a way that made me uncomfortable.


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am taking an adult learning course. We're a class of 10. There's one woman who consistently wears a baseball cap and sunglasses throughout the class. As you can tell, I am not completely comfortable with that.
> 
> Perhaps some of you can enlighten me as to some legitimate reasons there is a need to wear sunglasses indoors. I don't think she is blind as she has no cane, no working dog and she doesn't move about in a tentative manner.


*What does this say about YOU?*


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> But maybe I missed something here, perhaps you can tell me why you find it ironic.


 Sure.
You are pointing out a particular issue of someone else and I see your comment as an idiosyncrasy. It is ironic to me because I didn't see it coming.


I'd argue we all have idiosyncrasies, many of which we don't know or acknowledge.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

urf said:


> *What does this say about YOU?*




I don't know, perhaps you can enlighten me.


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> I don't know, perhaps you can enlighten me.


I don't know you. Do you know yourself. Is your post honest or is it a whim? You really have to ask more of yourself when it comes to finding answers that
cause you to pose a question. It reminds me of some who ask for answers to questions that Google can answer. Why not do it yourself?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

urf said:


> I don't know you. Do you know yourself. Is your post honest or is it a whim? You really have to ask more of yourself when it comes to finding answers that
> cause you to pose a question. It reminds me of some who ask for answers to questions that Google can answer. Why not do it yourself?


And what!?!? And take away your opportunity to respond to me.....

This is a message board. IT is as much a legitimate source of information as random googling. If you don't like my question, don't respond to it.


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

NextTimeAround said:


> And what!?!? And take away your opportunity to respond to me.....
> 
> This is a message board. IT is as much a legitimate source of information as random googling. If you don't like my question, don't respond to it.


Fair enough. She wears a baseball cap and sunglasses because she thinks it makes her look cool. It bothers you because ???


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks @Nuckingfuts; @blueinbr; @uhtred; @lostinthought6; @Rowan for your constructive responses.

Covering one's face in Europe is a big discussion. In France (where I am currently not), laws have been passed that outlaws any kind of headdress that covers the face. 

In the UK, discussion goes around how parents want to see the faces of their children's teachers; we want to see the faces of our doctors and nurses; Men have dressed up in these outfits and have bypassed legal checkpoints as result.

By the same token, you're not allowed to keep your motorcycle helmet on in a bank........

So yeah, I think the face is important. I may become friends /friendly with this woman, maybe not. But at least I didn't start off asking stupid invasive questions.

But I know, I know, some of you will say that I have already sent negative vibes and it will never happen..... so be it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you willing to share the topic of the class? Some context may help. For example, a self esteem class would make sense. A pottery class would be different.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Are you willing to share the topic of the class? Some context may help. For example, a self esteem class would make sense. A pottery class would be different.


It's French language.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am taking an adult learning course. We're a class of 10. There's one woman who consistently wears a baseball cap and sunglasses throughout the class. As you can tell, I am not completely comfortable with that.
> 
> Perhaps some of you can enlighten me as to some legitimate reasons there is a need to wear sunglasses indoors. I don't think she is blind as she has no cane, no working dog and she doesn't move about in a tentative manner.


I am a chronic migraine sufferer. Lights and sounds bother me even when im not in the throes of a migraine. If lights are bright ill wear sunglasses.

Why does her attire bother you so much? Do you think it's unprofessional? Is this a work related course or a college class?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> I am a chronic migraine sufferer. Lights and sounds bother me even when im not in the throes of a migraine. If lights are bright ill wear sunglasses.
> 
> Why does her attire bother you so much? Do you think it's unprofessional? Is this a work related course or a college class?


thanks for another constructive possibility. I've already mentioned upthread why I find covering one's face unnecessarily is annoying. 

FTR, I wear sunglasses outdoors when it's sunny summer and winter. And take them off when I get indoors.

I started this thread to remind myself of legitimate reasons why someone might wear glasses indoors. 










and not risk making my classmate uncomfortable posing to her what she might think are invasive questions.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

How much do you think is due to the combination of the baseball cap and glasses vs. if the person was just wearing sunglasses?

I can appreciate having to wear sunglasses if experiencing a migraine which I deal with frequently, but then again, I probably wouldn't be in class if I was having one. At work I usually end up having to turn of the lights in my office, close the blinds, and limit looking at the PC screen.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MrNightly said:


> Why don't you just ask her, instead of asking a bunch of strangers online?
> 
> "Hey, i was just curious, but why do you wear sunglasses inside?"
> 
> ...


 I would probably not ask personally... but if I felt she was smiling, approachable somehow....I just might...

I mean we could guess till the cows come home.. but she may have a legitimate reason that we've never heard of... @blueinbr 's post was very good for pointing a few of those out...


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe she's a Kardashian!!! 😁










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Maybe she's a Kardashian!!! &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yabbut, she's outdoors.

I was reading about how Hispanics are circling the wagons given the threat of deportation these days. One community group in Florida reported that a neighbourhood went straight inside when someone who looked like a gov't official -- wearing sunglasses drove up.

Sunglasses can drum up a lot symbolism.


----------



## megamuppet (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe it is a barrier as she is not ready to let people in!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

EllisRedding said:


> It is obvious, she is wearing sunglasses so she can undress all the other students (and staff) with her eyes, all without being caught ...


I bet they're a pair of those x-ray glasses you could buy out of Field and Stream magazines back in the sixties. I wish I had a pair now so I could wear them to spin class!


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am taking an adult learning course. We're a class of 10. There's one woman who consistently wears a baseball cap and sunglasses throughout the class. As you can tell, I am not completely comfortable with that.
> 
> Perhaps some of you can enlighten me as to some legitimate reasons there is a need to wear sunglasses indoors. I don't think she is blind as she has no cane, no working dog and she doesn't move about in a tentative manner.


I wear sunglasses indoors on occasion. Some of the occasions are:
- If I'm in a period of my life when I have taken on WAY too much, I want to reduce social interaction. If people can't see my eyes and make eye contact, I'm less likely to be drawn into a conversation. I love conversation, so they are always time-consumer.
- I'm having yet another steenking plugged sebacious gland in an eyelid and my eyes are scary red and puffy and I don't want to gross people out
- I had a very long night (I'm in the rock and roll business, so it happens - without booze) and my eyes just don't want to deal with the light.

I never wear baseball caps, so can't speak to that.

But - two of the lady rockers I know wear hats indoors all the time - fuzzy knit caps or baseball hats...they claim they're cold most of the time and keeping their heads warm helps a lot.


Now, here's the question I'd be asking if I were you:

"How did it become my business how someone else, with whom I don't have a relationship, chooses to dress?"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How about her regular glasses are broken so she is wearing her prescription sunglasses?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

DustyDog said:


> I wear sunglasses indoors on occasion. Some of the occasions are:
> - If I'm in a period of my life when I have taken on WAY too much, I want to reduce social interaction. If people can't see my eyes and make eye contact, I'm less likely to be drawn into a conversation. I love conversation, so they are always time-consumer.
> - I'm having yet another steenking plugged sebacious gland in an eyelid and my eyes are scary red and puffy and I don't want to gross people out
> - I had a very long night (I'm in the rock and roll business, so it happens - without booze) and my eyes just don't want to deal with the light.
> ...


I am sure that if your child wanted to be friends with someone who refused to take his her sunglasses off in your home/ church / school / whatever, you would be asking --yourself at least -- the same question.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I am a chronic migraine sufferer. Lights and sounds bother me even when im not in the throes of a migraine. If lights are bright ill wear sunglasses.
> 
> Why does her attire bother you so much? Do you think it's unprofessional? Is this a work related course or a college class?



^This^

I suffer from chronic migraines too, harsh or bright lights will often trigger one. I always have a large pair of sunglasses in my bag along with rescue meds. If wearing sunglasses indoors means I'll avoid a migraine I'll do it. If I don't my projectile vomiting would probably "bother" you more than my sunglasses.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Thanks @Nuckingfuts; @blueinbr; @uhtred; @lostinthought6; @Rowan for your constructive responses.
> 
> Covering one's face in Europe is a big discussion. In France (where I am currently not), laws have been passed that outlaws any kind of headdress that covers the face.
> 
> In the UK, discussion goes around how parents want to see the faces of their children's teachers; we want to see the faces of our doctors and nurses; Men have dressed up in these outfits and have bypassed legal checkpoints as result.


 Interesting so, this is an innate fear based feeling? I ask because you have pointed out other country laws, while saying that isn't where you are currently. Now I understand why you didn't see it as irony. 



> By the same token, you're not allowed to keep your motorcycle helmet on in a bank..


Yes, but you can wear a baseball cap and sunglasses in a bank, where I live at any rate. You will trigger a higher response from security, but it is allowable. Still, a classroom, checkpoint or a bank are completely different scenarios.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I am sure that if your child wanted to be friends with someone who refused to take his her sunglasses off in your home/ church / school / whatever, you would be asking --yourself at least -- the same question.


Doubt it. I would watch the situation. I don't like it when the government does it, and I won't do it..that is, profiling a person based on what they look like or what they choose to wear...it's a not-so-subtle form of racism, not so much against someone's ethnicity but against our perceptions of what particular social group their behavior suggests they're a part of. 

I don't look for "likelihood" of problems...I wait until clear signs. If the child is not allowed to make mistakes, they'll never learn. Of course, it depends on age, whether the child's been, so far, more or less responsible than average for his/her age, etc.

If in church, then I already know the parents. If in school, I'll get to know the parents. You should know the parents of your children's friends, IMO.

Of course, you used the word "refused"...and if you meant it, as in "refused when asked by an adult"...well that's a behavior problem, and has nothing to do with the sunglasses.


----------

